# RS Vs LS body??



## djrikm123 (Sep 3, 2014)

hello,

i was just wondering on what the differences between the RS and LS body's were? does the RS package make it look lower? cause i just order an exhaust for my car and auto anything gave me the wrong part number for my magnaflow exhaust i just ordered. magnaflows website said i needed a different part number the one that allows for the RS package.

my question is the back bumper just lower? cause if its just lower i have no problem cutting the bumper a little to make it fit (plus i think that would look better then just sitting just below the bumper)

if anyone could help that would be great. i just need to know if its to different that i just need to stop the order or not.

thanks again for any help


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The RS actually sit's a little lower. Also, the LS has the 1.8 engine and the RS has the 1.4T engine. All RS trims are based on the LT or LTZ models so the base package is different as well. I would cancel the magnaflow order and get the correct part.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2LT/LTZ RS sits lower (same as an Eco); 1LT RS just has side skirts and different bumpers that drop down a little lower than the standard 1LT/LS, but the suspension setup is the same.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If you have the ls you will be able to cut or get a diffuser with the cuts but cutting an rs bumper will not be pretty.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Shoot I usually wait for the muffler to fall off then get a new 1 .. you guys know , those rides that just get loud at ya ,and ya just have to dang why don't ya get a new muffler .

Or the guy with the muffler dragging underneath , pooping and popping alomg .

Dang cut the bumper to put a muffler on crazy !


----------



## djrikm123 (Sep 3, 2014)

k i got the exhaust installed and the only difference is that the tips come out about 2 inch more on the RS exhaust then the other exhausts. so im happy!


----------



## Freddy2009 (Oct 6, 2014)

Every cruze lt or ltz with the rs package come with a tune suspension, that lower than any other cruze model.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Freddy2009 said:


> Every cruze lt or ltz with the rs package come with a tune suspension, that lower than any other cruze model.


Nope. The 1LT RS gets the same suspension as the LS and regular 1LT, with the watts link added at the rear end. 

The 2LT, Eco, and LTZ all get the lowered suspension, RS package or not.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Nope. The 1LT RS gets the same suspension as the LS and regular 1LT, with the watts link added at the rear end.
> 
> The 2LT, Eco, and LTZ all get the lowered suspension, RS package or not.


Actually the 1LT RS does get the z- link suspension


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Actually the 1LT RS does get the z- link suspension


Yes. Watts link = Z link.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Yes. Watts link = Z link.


Sorry I've never heard it called that...


----------



## Freddy2009 (Oct 6, 2014)

RS Appearance Package – includes ground effects package, specific front and rear fascias with trim insert in rear fascia, rear spoiler, 18" x 7" split 5-spoke flangeless silver-painted aluminum wheels, and P225/45R18 all-season tires (includes 4-wheel disc brakes with ABS, rear compound crank with Z-link design suspension, fog lights and uplevel instrument cluster on 2LT)**

2014 Chevrolet Cruze | Options & Specifications | Chevrolet Canada

My cruze get all of the above and it's a 1LT.I don't understand why it's say on 2LT only.Maybe that in 2012 the rs package was selectable with 1LT trim and now you are obligate to take the 2LT trim to get the rs package.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Freddy2009 said:


> My cruze get all of the above and it's a 1LT.I don't understand why it's say on 2LT only.Maybe that in 2012 the rs package was selectable with 1LT trim and now you are obligate to take the 2LT trim to get the rs package.


Because your in canada. They get all the goodies, in the US only the 2LT/LTZ get sport tuned suspension & rear disc brakes. The 2LT gets 17in wheels, but the LTZ only gets those 18in ones.


----------

